

Oh no she didn’t: Apple programs Siri to diss Google Glass - yapcguy
http://phandroid.com/2013/08/26/siri-disses-google-glass/

======
lcasela
Pathetic.

I don't like Google or Apple that much, but this is just pathetic.

------
yapcguy
This makes Apple look childish. Tim Cook should really stamp out this kind of
behavior.

